# I fail at life



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, I admit it. I fail at life. Here is it friday night, and I have zero plans or anything to do. Its been this way for a while now. I have nothing planned for tomorrow night, either. I have gobs of time, good hair, money and a car-yet nothing.

I started college this year, and I don't much care for my old friends anymore. They tend to be too childish for me. I haven't made many serious friends at college, either. I had a girl going on for a while, but she doesn't seem to want to do anything with me any more. I don't have anything entertaining in my life at all anymore other than drums and work. I'm trying to start a band but the community I live in is just a bit to small to get guitarists that don't worship Angus Young. I feel distanced from everyone right now, and having no fun is just no fun anymore.

So I seek you, find me a hobby.Suggest something for me to do. Find me something fun. Be creative...I'm all ears


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Do volunteer work.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

???


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

become a drug dealer, you'll make all kinds of friends.

for real though, why not just get another job? Maybe something that you will meet some people.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Join a nice gym and get into shape! Play sports...join the curcus


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Start working out, its pretty fun plus you'll look sexier and you can meet girls in gyms.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Even if you don't like hanging around with your friends anymore, go out with them and get to know friends of your friends. Theres a good chance you'l meet a hell of alot of good people this way. For example, my close friends that I'v grown up with are stuck in a routine of going to the local pub every night and they never go into town. So I'v started going out with my friends brother and over the past couple of weeks I'v met loads of proper sound people


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

maknwar said:


> become a drug dealer, you'll make all kinds of friends.
> 
> *for real though, why not just get another job? Maybe something that you will meet some people.*


decent idea, but if I was to find new people having two jobs would limit me from doing anything with said people.

and at Danny. I like that idea. any tips on something paticular or how to get started?

Keep them coming guys, I like!


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Join a frat


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Are you depressed?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Are you depressed?


not paticularily. Its hard to stay incredibly upbeat if you don't have something fun to do in your spare time though.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Try not to let it get you down. I been there and I know how you feel.
I couldn't cross the street without bumping into someone I knew and there was always something going on and now... Let's just say good thing I met my wife.

Things will get better, sounds like you're going through a life change of sorts.
Keep your chin up, things will get better.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Feefa is right.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

join a league of something... pool ??
Take dance classes... IMO it's a very good place to meet girls.. (even if if not much of a dancer..) Girls dig that..


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Its only when you let go of everything will you truly be happy


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I say, do what I do if nothing is poppin off(not tonight, I'm sick). Get drunk by yourself and meet some internet hoes. You have a job and a car, you should do much better than me, and I do ok. You'd be suprized how many bored chicks are out there in your local area, doing the same thing. Eventually you'll get a decient black book going, then you can just call them when you want.









I sound like a total prostitute.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Liquid said:


>


I agree. Drugs are the answer.
Heads always have things to do and plenty of friends to it with.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

get drunk and go to the bar everynight if you don't pull get a hooker


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Get Camera & Hooker
?
Profit

Joking.

Not really.

I would say join a club at your university that entertains you. Meet people in your class and talk with them. Hang out with your old friends and meet their friends. Talk to ugly girls, 98% they have a couple hot friends and then bang the hot friends. Or bang the ugly ones, whatever floats your boat.

The more you sit around and feel sorry for yourself the longer its gonna last. Say hi to people, meet new people, make new friends, go out and get hammered. Its f*cking college.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Jayson745 said:


> I say, do what I do if nothing is poppin off(not tonight, I'm sick). Get drunk by yourself and meet some internet hoes. You have a job and a car, you should do much better than me, and I do ok. You'd be suprized how many bored chicks are out there in your local area, doing the same thing. Eventually you'll get a decient black book going, then you can just call them when you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

How about fishing or hunting? You live in the perfect state for it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sounds like you need to run into a chick who plays the guitar. You didnt say your age but if you're a young puppy than just do your thing and take care of yourself physically and mentally. Things always fall into place on their own somehow. Especially if you're the personality that doesnt like to go out and make it happen. Since you say you have money and a car there has to be somewhere you can go to be yourself and enjoy life. And when you are feeling down and out a good strip bar with naked chicks running around giving generous lap dances alwys cheered me up. As mentioned joining a gym is a good start. Gives you a place to go when bored and as said you may run into people with interests that match yours.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Invest in an xbox 360


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

Nevermind said:


> Invest in an xbox 360


Prob the best time wasting device I have ever bought and I love it.

Another thing that occupies alot of time and usually alot of money is a project car if your into that thing.

Where you at in MN, I'm in Sioux Falls and it is prob more boring here lol


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Orracle said:


> Invest in an xbox 360


Prob the best time wasting device I have ever bought and I love it.

*Another thing that occupies alot of time and usually alot of money is a project car if your into that thing*.

Where you at in MN, I'm in Sioux Falls and it is prob more boring here lol
[/quote]

That is another good money/time sink, espcially when the car is a stock 1989 vehicle









You could buy a puppy too, they take lots of time and are fun, plus chicks dig puppies.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Since you have cash to blow, find a bar you like and hang out there. You're bound to meet some people.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

get involved with extra-ciricular school activities, theres got to be tons of clubs like Snowboarding, pool, bowling, poker, video games. joining a frat might be a good thing for ya. joining a gym is always good. get fit and meet chicks. Do you have a job? maybe get a job and meet people that way?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Dont fear rejection everyone on this site has been rejected by a girl or a guy at one point in their lives. If they so no just move on no biggie. But there is always that one that will say yes!!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Duuuuude!

Its your first year in college! You gotta keep your head strait and get your HW and all that silly $hit done and then you have all the rest of your time to LIVE IT UP! It sounds like you have your $hit together... the rest will follow. WHOOOO! joining clubs and extracurricular activities, sports of all kinds etc. helps a ton. I know how it can be I was there and im graduating soon. The years that Ive spent here have been the best of my life. alotta ups and downs but damn... Ive had fun. Just be yourself man, its the best way to make friends and find cool babes to chill with. As with all things it takes time and remember patience is the key. I never really hang with my old friends either, and thats just one of those weird things that happens sometimes. And women.....oh effin women...lol....they come and they go........$hit your a drummer, you should know this $hit. lol! dont chicks dig dudes in a band?

oh and one more thing never say you fail at life.....ever. you know you dont, its just one of those hills(times) we all gotta go climb.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

You live in the twin cities, right? Come up here and go ice fishing with me some weekend.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

become a hunter.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Mattones said:


> become a milf hunter.


Good idea.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my gf and i went through a period where neither of us hung out with anyone. both groups of our friends (hers and mine) went into a period of heavy cocaine use and other hurting sh*t as we didnt want any part of it. her friends all turned into hardcore sluts, and my friends started hanging out with 14 year old girls (at 20 years old). so my gf and i basically didnt do much for a while, then we both got fed up of doing nothing, started hanging out with some different people, and a eventually hooked back up with our old friends. there's always times where i dont want to hang out with the friends, but it passes.

do you have a college degree? if not consider going to college part time. you meet a tonne of ppl that way. i just went back to university after 6 years away from it. while im slightly older than a lot of the people, ive met some great guys and gals.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Fellow Minnesotans, I'm in brainerd, going to central lakes college, atleast til I get my AA. I'm not too much into hunting or fishing, sorry. I recently have met a chick with a guitar, trying to start a band but we'll see how that goes. I could really use a band right now.

I don't really know of much extracurriculars at my school I don't care for most sports. Theres no frats I know of in my college, either. Its not that big of a school I guess. BTW, I'm 17, so that cancels out alot of the bar going suggestions. I graduated from high school early, and I'm damn happy I did. I like college so much more.

I do have a project car, an 82 RX7. It keeps me happy, thats fer sure, but I'm having a continuing spark (?) problem that has me disappointed. Its winter and I certainly cannot drive it, I am planning on painting it this winter as well as a few goodies to get it into the 15s, but I'm not too eager to dump money into it until I get the problem figured out.

I am a pretty sociable guy, and a friendly guy. At least I like to think so. I guess I haven't put myself out there enough. Next weekend I'm celebrating Christmas, and the next following week I'm on a vacation to Arizona. By the time I'll be back it will be time for second semester. Hopefully I can hit the ground running and meet some new people then, as winter will suck if it keeps on like this. Thanks everyone for the suggestions, keep them coming!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Aw you 17 and in college. Man If I was you I would have worked for a year or 2 and got a taste of real life. I guarantee you that you’ll be a stronger minded person, I mean your 17, you’re still fresh in the mind, fragile and so on. At that age your still a pup, I'm 21 and let me tell you it's a big difference. I worked for a couple of years and now am ready to go to college. Don't take any of this to offence but this is real talk man, I’ve been through it. Also I’m fuckin hammed so f*ck this I rambled on for long enough...bed time1


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> I would say join a club at your university that entertains you. Meet people in your class and talk with them. Hang out with your old friends and meet their friends. Talk to ugly girls, *98% they have a couple hot friends and then bang the hot friends. Or bang the ugly ones, whatever floats your boat.*
> 
> *The more you sit around and feel sorry for yourself the longer its gonna last. Say hi to people, meet new people, make new friends, go out and get hammered. Its f*cking college.*


totally agree.

been where you are man, you know whats funny, i was feeling the same as you and needed a hobby something serious and i found piranhas and this site. hobbies re best man, just keep your mind occupied.

and people may disagree, but dont worry about the chicks, they come with time, just get your mind right, and the chicks will follow.
Good luck man


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

benJii said:


> I would say join a club at your university that entertains you. Meet people in your class and talk with them. Hang out with your old friends and meet their friends. Talk to ugly girls, *98% they have a couple hot friends and then bang the hot friends. Or bang the ugly ones, whatever floats your boat.*
> 
> *The more you sit around and feel sorry for yourself the longer its gonna last. Say hi to people, meet new people, make new friends, go out and get hammered. Its f*cking college.*


totally agree.

been where you are man, you know whats funny, i was feeling the same as you and needed a hobby something serious and i found piranhas and this site. hobbies re best man, just keep your mind occupied.

and people may disagree, but dont worry about the chicks, they come with time, just get your mind right, and the chicks will follow.
Good luck man








[/quote]

This man speeks the truth the chicks will come with time all you have to do is find something that you enjoy doing and keep with it.

Also on a side note piranhas was prob the best hobby i found, I just recently sold my high school project car which I loved to death but couldn't afford anymore. This is a really great hobby to get in to, it's cheap to do, very fun, and you learn alot from this forum and meet alot of cool people.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

18 years old and "failing at life"... Gimme a break! JUST WAIT!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I got into piranhas when I was in college, my junior year, i didn't have trouble meeting girls but its always a random odd topic. Cause girls will be like "oh my god they are so visious and mean, feed them" Girls would just walk into my apartment and see a Large Rhom in a huge tank and go "oh my god what is that?"

or get a nice saltwater tank.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i went to a friends party and he had posted an invitation on a community forum that he frequents. a dude on that forum that knew absolutely nobody there showed up. he didn't know my group of friends or anyone on that forum personally. but he made an effort to go out and he socialized with everyone he could, including me. i'm sure he made several friends that night.

sometimes you just have to knuckle down, bite the bullet and make an effort to go out and meet people.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

get video gaming or just go crazy man if you got money and you know it...then take it out your pocket and throw it.









or just smoke weed man honestly thats what god put it on the earth for. It makes the most boring sh*t hilarious


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Smoking weed to kill time is a bigger failure


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

matc said:


> Smoking weed to kill time is a bigger failure


Indeed


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

hyphen said:


> i went to a friends party and he had posted an invitation on a community forum that he frequents. a dude on that forum that knew absolutely nobody there showed up. he didn't know my group of friends or anyone on that forum personally. but he made an effort to go out and he socialized with everyone he could, including me. i'm sure he made several friends that night.
> 
> sometimes you just have to knuckle down, bite the bullet and make an effort to go out and meet people.


so true hyphen.

i want really close with any of my gf's friends. then one night i went out with them and a few of their boyfriends. one of my gf's best friends boyfriends and i got in a scrap defending another gf from a bouncer that hit her, and we bonded. now we're best buddies.

ive met some awesome people at the most random parties.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

matc said:


> Smoking weed to kill time is a bigger failure


Oh, come on... I've solved almost all of the world's problems while smoking some grass!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

matc said:


> Smoking weed to kill time is a bigger failure


not really..it just makes things more interesting


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Someday, you might understand


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

matc said:


> Someday, you might understand


I know more successfull adults who smoke weed then who don't actually. Most of the people I work with smoke weed. The only people who I know who I would consider failing at life that smoke it now are my friends that are my age.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> Someday, you might understand


I know more successfull adults who smoke weed then who don't actually. Most of the people I work with smoke weed. The only people who I know who I would consider failing at life that smoke it now are my friends that are my age.
[/quote]
agreed. 
its just about not doing it excessively or letting it get in the way of other things. 
only problem with it is that it allows you to be ok with doing nothing, you just have to be mature enough to get off the couch when you have to. 
A smart person isnt content with nothing, weed or no weed.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

gaming? then again if u sit there and game all day you'll gain hella weight and get really fat... then you'd really be in trouble... no friends AND kittens...


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Some people can handle it some can't. DUDE JOIN A f*cking SPORTS TEAM, PREFERABLY TEAM SPORT, join rugby or football, at least half of those guys will instantly become good friends, ive met some of my best friends through rugby and football and still hang out with them years later. For team sports u have to no each other and act as a unit, its pretty much having a sh*t load of brothers man.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I fail at making chilli







apparently its too spicy and I'm the only one enjoying it..


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

you should join a piranha forum and ask ppl for ideas on what to do with your spare time........... oh wait ..... nvm..... i should really quit blazing


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

bang chicks off craigslist... that seems to work for my brother...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

matc said:


> Someday, you might understand


oh mr wise o great one please teach me cause im dieing to know what i might understand. there is nothing wrong with smoking weed.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with smoking weed trigga...I smoke from times to times in parties but getting stoned alone at home is pathetic. kinda like drinking 10 beers on your couch


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

meh...i dont think its pathetic..its like smoking a cigerette by yourself or coming home after work and having some liquor...its just something to relax you.


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

Quit college and get a trade!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Get a job in a ladies clothes shop







........ as well as going to college of course.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

benJii said:


> Ok, I admit it. I fail at life. Here is it friday night, and I have zero plans or anything to do. Its been this way for a while now. I have nothing planned for tomorrow night, either. I have gobs of time, good hair, money and a car-yet nothing.
> 
> I started college this year, and I don't much care for my old friends anymore. They tend to be too childish for me. I haven't made many serious friends at college, either. I had a girl going on for a while, but she doesn't seem to want to do anything with me any more. I don't have anything entertaining in my life at all anymore other than drums and work. I'm trying to start a band but the community I live in is just a bit to small to get guitarists that don't worship Angus Young. I feel distanced from everyone right now, and having no fun is just no fun anymore.
> 
> So I seek you, find me a hobby.Suggest something for me to do. Find me something fun. Be creative...I'm all ears


Heres my advice. Stop. 
Stop trying so hard or comparing what you THINK you should be doing and take a step back. You're obviously distanced from certain people because you're not on the same level. It's okay to spend weekends inside, its okay to not drink and screw women every night or whatever you assume is the norm. Look man, when you get older you'll realize more and more there a lot to be appreciated from a good book, or your favorite movie, or just being okay with your job, home and family. Lay the assumptions aside and realize, what you think everyone else is doing is wayyy out of proportion.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

new hobby: Become a a lonely alcholic that tells interesting half a lie stories to people waiting at a bus stop, like "Yeah back in the day I used to fetch free pizzas out of the dumpster, one day some other guy took em and I got so mad that I punched over a street lamp"


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> Heres my advice. Stop.
> Stop trying so hard or comparing what you THINK you should be doing and take a step back. You're obviously distanced from certain people because you're not on the same level. It's okay to spend weekends inside, its okay to not drink and screw women every night or whatever you assume is the norm. Look man, when you get older you'll realize more and more there a lot to be appreciated from a good book, or your favorite movie, or just being okay with your job, home and family. Lay the assumptions aside and realize, what you think everyone else is doing is wayyy out of proportion.


Read this and re-read this. He made some really good points. Just do what makes you happy, dont try and be like everyone else.
Im basically in the same situation you are. I just focus on school, try and talk to as many people as i can throughout my day and here and there youll meet some cool people to hang out with etc. hang in there, things will get better.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Stop expecting a fake reality. Maybe a good hobby you never got a chance to pursue or a new project should help you while away the time in a constructive way. I cant say I have experienced a situation exactly like your's but thinking about it too much usually makes it a lot worse. Drugs help, but there's a catch, they always leave you wanting for more, so there is no balance and eventually you have to find a way to break the habit/dependency which is almost impossible.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

"Warning: If you are reading this then this warning is for you. Every word you read of this useless fine print is another second off your life. Don't you have other things to do? Is your life so empty that you honestly can't think of a better way to spend these moments? Or are you so impressed with authority that you give respect and credence to all that claim it? Do you read everything you're supposed to read? Do you think every thing you're supposed to think? Buy what you're told to want? Get out of your apartment. Meet a member of the opposite sex. Stop the excessive shopping and masturbation. Quit your job. Start a fight. Prove you're alive. If you don't claim your humanity you will become a statistic. You have been warned....."

"It's only after you've lost everything,that you're free to do anything."


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

PygoManiac said:


> Stop expecting a fake reality. Maybe a good hobby you never got a chance to pursue or a new project should help you while away the time in a constructive way. I cant say I have experienced a situation exactly like your's but thinking about it too much usually makes it a lot worse. Drugs help, but there's a catch, *they always leave you wanting for more*, so there is no balance and eventually you have to find a way to break the habit/dependency which is almost impossible.


Thats not always true. I think the biggest thing with weed is if you have an addictive personality or not. Its been months since I've bought any, just cuz I don't feel like it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

zippa said:


> "Warning: If you are reading this then this warning is for you. Every word you read of this useless fine print is another second off your life. Don't you have other things to do? Is your life so empty that you honestly can't think of a better way to spend these moments? Or are you so impressed with authority that you give respect and credence to all that claim it? Do you read everything you're supposed to read? Do you think every thing you're supposed to think? Buy what you're told to want? Get out of your apartment. Meet a member of the opposite sex. Stop the excessive shopping and masturbation. Quit your job. Start a fight. Prove you're alive. If you don't claim your humanity you will become a statistic. You have been warned....."
> 
> "It's only after you've lost everything,that you're free to do anything."


nice.

and fitting.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I agree. I said so because I have seen a friend getting pulled into the psychological addiction just because he had no passion or hobby which he could rely on, and he was upto like 10 or so joints a day. Peer pressure also played its part. It doesnt necessarily ruin your life but if you have a personality which unfortunately is looking for that crutch then it will become a dependancy.


----------

